

General Mattis, Reflecting on Iraq and Afghanistan - SocksCanClose
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-meaning-of-their-service-1429310859

======
mkempe
Not much of a reflection if American military leaders cannot see and will not
state that these two wars were horrific and immoral -- sacrificing thousands
of young Americans without serving the interests of the American people, while
paving the way for radical enemies of freedom such as Iran and ISIS.

